# Weight Limit



## Jennie_07 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if any one can tell me the riding weight l imit for an averge Sheltland and if it would be ok to mix him with the mini's he is a gelding.

Thanks






Jennie


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Mar 6, 2005)

riding weight? you mean how much weight they can safely carry? no more than 1/3 their body weight depending on the age and condition is considered safe for an average horse or pony. They can pull much more than they can safely carry....


----------



## Jennie_07 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry I wasent clear on my qestion, I was wonder for riding weight we have no clue as to his age but I was just wondering how much we can put on his back! But 1/3 would seem about ride, how do we find out his weight?

Thanks

Jennie


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 7, 2005)

At any feed store you can get a weight tape - it measures around the barrel of the horse behind the shoulders. Its fairly accurate give or take a few pounds (more accurate on big horses though). I put a weight tape on my shetland a couple months ago and it said 350, then I took her to work and weighed her there and it was 325lbs. So....that's a big difference for our guys.

Glad to hear you have a shetland - are you going to show this year?



Jennie_07 said:


> Sorry I wasent clear on my qestion, I was wonder for riding weight we have no clue as to his age but I was just wondering how much we can put on his back! But 1/3 would seem about ride, how do we find out his weight? Thanks
> 
> Jennie
> 
> ...


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Mar 7, 2005)

the best way to find his weight would be to go to someone who has a large scale used for weighing grain (feed mills and many times a farmer who grows grain)

or a good vet clinic or vet school will sometimes have the scales too. If that is not possible, try to get someone who is experienced in estimating weights of animals to help you. Weight tapes are nearly useless as they can be off by a great deal even for larger horses.... things that can help you decide if you have overloaded your critter: does his back sag under the weight, does he have a hard time keeping his balance. Does he huff and puff after just a little work, does he show resentment at being asked to work, is he sore the day after you use him? All those are strong warning signs that you are asking too much too soon, or just plain asking too much! make haste slowly in conditioning and the horse will get in condition with fewer injuries and stay sound longer.


----------



## Jennie_07 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you alll fotr your help!

I am not sure about the showing part he isnt show quality but I might just for the heck of it!!

Thanks again






Jennie


----------

